# December Photo Challenge



## Erin99 (Dec 2, 2008)

Alrighty, time for December's challenge. I've been thinking long and hard about this, and I very much wanted to do "Xmas" as the theme. However, I know not everyone is enthused about Christmas, so I thought I'd pick a different one.

So, without further ado, December's theme is.....





*DECEMBER*​

Think of what this month means to _you_. It could be the traditional snowy Xmas scene, or trees and presents, or BBQs on the beach if you're from Australia, or, if you're hassled this time every year, you may see December as a month of stress, crowds, and bother. Try and capture what this month means to you.

The usual rules apply. Voting starts on the 27th of the month, so get your entries in beforehand. Also, try and take new photos, not upload old ones that we've seen before. And only two entries per person, please.

Thanks.

Have fun, folks!


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's one I took tonight. It's the oldest tree in our village bedecked in its Xmas splendour.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice theme Loopy one
Should be fun to play with.

Good shot FB, the bus stop really gives it scale, i like it


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 2, 2008)

Oooh, good theme. 

Nice shot Foxbat. Sloweye is right, the bench and bus stop really help with the size of that tree.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 3, 2008)

I like it Leish.

I have one photo already, it generally means _summer_ to me and as, in Australia, summer starts on the first of December I think it is quite fitting.

Agh no I can't find it on my computer. I shall search discs, expect it up sometime soon.


----------



## BookStop (Dec 3, 2008)

Yay - i was secretly hoping I could submit December lovelyness. Christmas is my favorite time of year, and as we have snow here already, I should be able to get something good.


----------



## Wybren (Dec 3, 2008)

OHH that is lovely BS

Ok here is my first one

For me December is hot and sticky and stormy


----------



## BookStop (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice - How in the heck did you capture that?


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow! Some lightning strike!

For me, December means cold, frosty mornings. With that in mind, here's my second entry.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice work Wyb, not easy to catch them.

Love the way the frost has edged that leaf FB.

Its gonna be another hard one


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 3, 2008)

Well for me December should be about snow and christmas so....
One i took yesterday


----------



## sloweye (Dec 3, 2008)

Very nice AE, that is a really good lookin tree as well. i like the way the fore ground leads you up to it too


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 3, 2008)

That was December as winter, now for the Christmas side of it


----------



## Wybren (Dec 3, 2008)

BookStop said:


> Nice - How in the heck did you capture that?



Lots of patience, it was done with timelapse, I think I took 15 all up but only 3 got a strike in.

Beatiful frost Foxbat

Larry that tree one is fantastic and your christmas bells a lovely


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 4, 2008)

Wy, nice shot. I mean that would have been a hard one to get. Oh and I hate the December storms as well, makes it all humid and not very nice.


----------



## BookStop (Dec 11, 2008)

One of things I love about Dec is snow and snow fun. (he made it almost to the bottom)


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh heck my second image has disappeared!


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 12, 2008)

It's still there for me, AE.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 12, 2008)

Culhwch said:


> It's still there for me, AE.



I get the white Photobucket message with This item has ben moved or deleted thingy


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 12, 2008)

Yep, actually now I'm getting that...


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 12, 2008)

If it's the christmas bells&ribbon, I can still see it.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 12, 2008)

Nope, its lost to me to AE


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 12, 2008)

Foxbat said:


> If it's the christmas bells&ribbon, I can still see it.


 
I could until I refreshed. I think that might have something to do with cache or cookies or whatever...


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 13, 2008)

Culhwch said:


> I could until I refreshed. I think that might have something to do with cache or cookies or whatever...



I see it now. How weird!


----------



## Pyan (Dec 13, 2008)

Entry #1

Solent, December...


----------



## sloweye (Dec 13, 2008)

My first entry, i know there will be lots like this but i've just not had the time or weather for the shot i wanted.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 13, 2008)

My second may make me unpopular with some. I'm not Christian, so this is my  Goddess statue in honer of Yule (Witches Christmas).


----------



## Precision Grace (Dec 13, 2008)

Predictably, December in my house involves festive cats. Here's Mario, dressed as King for his Nativity play:


----------



## Pyan (Dec 13, 2008)

Umm...it looks as if Mario really wanted to play _Joseph_ to me....


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 13, 2008)

AE35Unit said:


> I see it now. How weird!


 
I notice that it's properties show photobucket as the address so, in essence, it's a link. A temporary problem with photobucket might make it unviewable for a time. Right click on one of my photos and you'll see the address as Chronicles because it's an upload. I think this might explain the glitch.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 13, 2008)

Foxbat said:


> I notice that it's properties show photobucket as the address so, in essence, it's a link. A temporary problem with photobucket might make it unviewable for a time. Right click on one of my photos and you'll see the address as Chronicles because it's an upload. I think this might explain the glitch.



Hmmm i think I might have moved it to a different folder on photobucket so I'd have to re post it.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay here is one for me. There will probably be another towards the end of the month...

(I assume everyone went into the water)


----------



## sloweye (Dec 14, 2008)

I thought all the water fell from the sky over there in December Maji


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 14, 2008)

sloweye said:


> I thought all the water fell from the sky over there in December Maji


Oh a lot does but then we get those awesome really hot days where everyone is at the beach and in the water.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice Maji!


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 16, 2008)

Lady of Winterfell said:


> Very nice Maji!


Thankyou 

Okay here is my second one. I thought I might have waited until after Christmas but then I would probably forget and be late.

It was taken up at Byron Bay, love that place.


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 16, 2008)

AE35Unit said:


> Hmmm i think I might have moved it to a different folder on photobucket so I'd have to re post it.


I was getting the same problem with one of my blogs.  Apparently it is a broken link that causes it.


----------



## BookStop (Dec 17, 2008)

Here I've applied a watercolor over Georgia and the tree to make it look more like a Christmas card. I think she looks lovely as art.


----------



## Wybren (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice shots Geoff.

Thats a cool one BS, the effect gives it an old fashionedy look.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 17, 2008)

sloweye said:


> My second may make me unpopular with some. I'm not Christian, so this is my Goddess statue in honer of Yule (Witches Christmas).
> View attachment 17889


 
good one! A Pagan goddess!!


----------



## sloweye (Dec 17, 2008)

She was the first thing i ever carved, made better since but i keep her.


----------



## Precision Grace (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's my second entry. There is a lot of this in December in my house:


----------



## sloweye (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, cool (well hot i spose). i really miss my open fire.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 18, 2008)

I like it BookStop. It looks cool.

And I do like fire...


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 18, 2008)

Anything cool will be fine for me!  *Says Rosie, as she slowly melts* 

This picture is of a Banksia tree flower.  We call them 'candles' and they flower beautifully around Christmas time.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats pretty, like a punk rock bullrush


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 18, 2008)

sloweye said:


> Thats pretty, like a punk rock bullrush



Thanks Slow, yes, it is pretty!  Although aren't punk colours black or red?


----------



## sloweye (Dec 18, 2008)

Any thing bright, i had green ond red,a friend had bright yellow and another had the whole rainbow in his


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds more 'hippy' than punk to me!


----------



## sloweye (Dec 18, 2008)

Not when its like this just with the added color


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 18, 2008)

Punk it is then!


----------



## BookStop (Dec 19, 2008)

sloweye said:


> Not when its like this just with the added color
> View attachment 17929


 
Is this one of entries for the challenge? Christmas tree topper, perhaps.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 19, 2008)

No no no, its a photo from a hair dressing site, i might not be very good but i'd have made sure he fitted in the frame


----------



## Pyan (Dec 19, 2008)

Attempt two...not as good as I thought it would be, but..


----------



## Tillane (Dec 19, 2008)

That'd be great, Py - if not for the caravan.  Where the Hamster when you need him...


----------



## Pyan (Dec 20, 2008)

Tillane said:


> That'd be great, Py - if not for the caravan.  Where the Hamster when you need him...


One of my favourite Top Gear episodes, the caravanning one...especially when the Hamster throws the burning cushion out of the van window, into the next-door ones awning...


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 21, 2008)

pyan said:


> One of my favourite Top Gear episodes, the caravanning one...especially when the Hamster throws the burning cushion out of the van window, into the next-door ones awning...


It was all set up but still it was brilliant.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 21, 2008)

sloweye said:


> Not when its like this just with the added color
> View attachment 17929



Oh man imagine their faces if I turned up for work like that


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay, first entry, and I'm going the Christmas angle, too. Going to try something different on the next one, but for the time being I don't think this turned out too badly...


----------



## Erin99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow, I love the shallow DoF on the bauble, Cul. It's a beautiful picture. 

Well, I had this great idea of what to shoot when I went in town for late night shopping on Thurs, but for the past couple of weeks I've been having a bad reaction to some medication and my head's not well. So I left the idea I wanted to take, and will upload some other shots instead.

So here's number one, a scene that, for me, sums up December and cold, sunny days, and beautiful trees:






And number two. A snow cloud:


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 21, 2008)

Those are gorgeous winter landscapes, Leish. A couple of your best - and that's saying something.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow Leish, I love them.


----------



## Wybren (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow Loopy! Those landscapes are beautiful!! Cul, your baubles are great too.

This is my last one, Christmas lights on christmas day in December


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 27, 2008)

Oooh is that your house Wy? It looks very nice.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 28, 2008)

Just letting everyone know that I will start the poll on the evening of the 28th. (Arizona Time). Get those last minute entries in! (myself included )


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## sloweye (Dec 28, 2008)

I like the top one Hoopy (even if the joke is Really bad)


----------



## Wybren (Dec 28, 2008)

Majimaune said:


> Oooh is that your house Wy? It looks very nice.



Nah, that is my inlaws front yard. My MIL goes all out on the christmas decorations.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 28, 2008)

Clever, Hoops.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 28, 2008)

Hoopy, love the top one, like Sloweye, just the joke is terrible. But hey, aren't they all? Actually our bonbons that we had, the jokes were written in French and so it was quite funny trying to figure out what they said, more so than the actual jokes I think.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 28, 2008)

Never got around to executing my second idea, so I'll go with another Christmas one to round out my two...


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 29, 2008)

Once again, it's voting time!!! Below you will find the link to the poll. As always - 




**Please don't vote for yourself**
**You may only cast your vote once**
**The poll will end at 11:59 pm on 12/31**​ 



The time is set for my time zone (here in Arizona). You will be able to see the results once you cast your vote. The winner will decide January's challenge theme! ​ 


* Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 
Vote Here!​


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 29, 2008)

So many good ones this month, but after some thought, I've gone for Cul's baubles.


----------



## sloweye (Dec 29, 2008)

As above, very hard choices again this month but i went with AE's Tree on the hill shot. Cul's baubles a close second.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Dec 29, 2008)

December has been so hectic for me, I didn't even get a chance to think of submitting something.  I have barely had a chance to even log on, but I love all the December shots.  My favorite though is one of the first ones, Wy's lightening strike, how good is it, well done Wy and thanks.


----------



## Wybren (Dec 29, 2008)

Really? WOW! Cool thanks Tanga  Its a shame you didn't get a chance to shoot yours but its true, december is a hectic month!

For me it was a tough choice between Leish, Larry and Hoopy, but Leish got my vote for the snowcloud, it is just breath taking.


----------



## BookStop (Dec 29, 2008)

Cul's Christmas decos got my vote; they are both gorgeous and professional looking.

I really liked Maj's beach chairs, and Ae's tree, Hoopy's sunset...  It didn't seem like we has many to vote on this time around, but the selection was great.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 29, 2008)

I voted for Hoopy's shots. That lamp in the trees is classic!


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 30, 2008)

I did like the lightning.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 30, 2008)

Had to vote for Leish - those two pics were stunning. Hoopy was a very close second...


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 31, 2008)

Very tough this month. I really liked Hoopy's tree and lamp shot, and both of Leish's scenery pics. But in the end I went with Cul's xmas shot. That one said December to me. 

Looks like we have a 3 way tie going...


----------



## Wybren (Dec 31, 2008)

A three way tie? Who's the third?


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 31, 2008)

I see you, Cul, and Leish all with 3 votes, according to the poll...


----------



## Wybren (Dec 31, 2008)

Me? wow, cool!

You go on Arizona time for the poll yeah? so that means there is still a bit of time for people to get in and vote if they haven't yet.

Happy New year by the way!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jan 1, 2009)

Yep, its Arizona time, so there is just under 7 hours left to vote. So get voting people! 

And Happy New Year's to you too! And to all!!


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 1, 2009)

I certainly didn't expect to be up there this month, so that's a nice surprise! Can Leisha pull off a second consecutive win, and leave all the rest of us behind in the overall stats...?


----------



## Wybren (Jan 1, 2009)

Dunno, I don't think she has voted yet either


----------



## Pyan (Jan 1, 2009)

Had to be Leisha, and those heart-achingly familiar views of the snow-clouds on the Northern Fells...

_gods, I want to go *home*...._

Ahem...anyway, they get my vote this month....


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 1, 2009)

Py are you implying Leisha is holding you hostage?


----------



## Wybren (Jan 1, 2009)

Nah, I think he means that he misses Cumbria

Um what do we do in the event of a 3 way tie?


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, we have a 3 way tie between...

*Leisha, Culhwch, and Wybren!!!*​ 

Each came in with 4 votes apiece. Congratulations to our 3 winners! ​ 
I am going to say that* Wybren* decides January's theme, since Leisha and Culhwch have each decided a theme before, and Wyb has not yet.​ 
So once again Congrats to our 3 winners for their wonderful pictures, and Wyb when you're ready, start a new theme for us!!​


----------



## sloweye (Jan 1, 2009)

Well done all three of you.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 2, 2009)

I concur Slow. Well done all three.


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, I couldn't be in better company! I eagerly await Wy's choice...


----------



## Wybren (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, very cool, I still cant believe that my photo even can compete with Leisha's and Culs but there you go, Thanks for all who voted for us


----------

